

What age and sex does Google think you are? - BadCookie
https://www.google.com/settings/ads/onweb/?sig=ACi0TChWyjxXiASwR-3436tgUJANbYl68m3uOCUFIYTIs8U2vhQsbbXEMDcKjFXz97wWPTUWU2Kbx4XhWZOpBrcwgmwYn632D70purD6STxsj5E2Okw6pMJeXqRWG2jOv7r6fGi_Ox9Wo8Wj9j-DdaXaOjq9V8vzmlnmMFB0R8ZYozYfmJSna1g&hl=en

======
Dove

        Google: Male, 18-24
        Real life: Female, 29
    

. . . but I find that oddly validating.

Edit: And I'm thinking the ads will probably stay more relevant if I don't fix
that.

------
aroberge
"You've opted out, but you can opt in at any time." I am really surprised that
the majority of readers of HN have not opted out from being tracked.

------
waterlesscloud
It just tells me that I've opted out of whatever this is.

------
groby_b
It has no idea what my age or gender are. Which amuses me to no end, because I
specified gender on my profile, and don't keep my age secret either :)

Or maybe it thinks "Female, 42" is unflattering and so it stays silent. An ad
network with manners!

------
sp332
Google doesn't care what your age and sex _really_ are. They're just dividing
people into demographics for advertising purposes. So if you are likely to
click on similar ads as other people they've put into the same bucket, they're
happy.

------
mgkimsal
Google had what I was a few years ago, but they've not updated my age range.

My Tivo unit used to record a lot of the Logo network shows for me, and I
could never figure out why, or get it to stop.

------
hsmyers
How do all of you 60+ folk manage it? It has my age off by 20 years---got the
sex right but not even close on the age. Wonder if there is a button I can
push to as Kirk would say 'Make is so'?

~~~
doomlaser
Picard said that. Not Kirk, old man :)

------
mattquinn
Me: 20, male. Google Infers: 65+, male.

not sure how to take that...

~~~
citricsquid
Purchasing too much viagra!

------
tete
Firefox (Aurora) and I get this:

    
    
      Your browser's cookies seem to be disabled. Ads Preferences will not work until you enable cookies in your browser. How do I enable cookies?
    

No, cookies are not disabled. I am even logged in on the Google website.

Maybe because I don't live in the US?

------
kevindmorgan
I do not understand why this is even a thing to discuss.

An algorithm may or may not have got something correct.

An algorithm that works out advertising. If it gets it wrong we won't click
through, if it does we might but probably won't as we're all geeks that ignore
ads anyway.

FUD.

------
kstenerud
Google thinks I'm male (probably gleaned that juicy tidbit from my profile).
No word yet on my age.

------
staunch

       Google: 25-34, Male
       Actual: 28, Male
    

Would be kind of disappointing if they didn't know, given that they have more
of my personal information on their servers than I have on my own computer.

------
colonel_panic
It thinks I'm a 65+-year-old male into extreme sports and uh... anatomy?

------
zobzu
"Ads on the web You've opted out, but you can opt in at any time."

Well yeah.

Its actually funny. I have DNT enabled. If I click opt in, it refresh and
doesn't opt in. Doesn't say why :-)

------
PaulHoule
Funny, they think I'm 65+, just like the television seems too...

(One of the reasons I quit watching TV is it seems like all the ads are for
people whose main asset is medicare benefits)

------
marquis
I opted out on my main browser. On a browser I don't use so much and don't
have tracking disabled: male and 65+. More than half that and not male. I
guess I should shop for more pink stuff?

------
ilaksh
[http://www.theonion.com/articles/google-responds-to-
privacy-...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/google-responds-to-privacy-
concerns-with-unsettlin,16891/)

~~~
fpp
<http://xkcd.com/713/>

------
stfu
Excellent: "You currently do not have an ‘id’ cookie."

------
byoung2
Male, 25-34. I am actually male and 31.

------
cellis
Male, 25-34. I turn 25 in 2 months and am male. Heh not bad.

------
mindcrime
Male, 35-44

I'm actually male and 38. Not bad.

------
jlarocco
Male, 35-44

Actually male and 29.

~~~
olegd
That's exactly my result as well!

Should we be friends maybe? :)

~~~
anthonys
Same here, but i'm a bit younger at 26. Obviously mature for my age.

------
sprice
Male, 65+ Actually male and 30

~~~
slig
Almost the same here, except for late 20s. Very weird.

------
AndrewGreen
Somehow, it doesn't know.

